# Bo is suffering from prednisone side effects



## Bo's mom (Mar 5, 2011)

Bowie was diagnosed with Masticatory Myositis last Thurs. He was unable to open his mouth to eat or drink. The vet put him on 60 mg. prednisone 2x a day and sucralate 3x. His mouth improved within 24 hrs and he seemed almost like his old (young...he's only 6 months old.) self. But now he is lethargic, bloated, thirsty, peeing alot and panting. He seems so sad and uncomfortable. It is breaking my heart. 
Does anyone have any positive stories on this awful disease and its equally awful treatment?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know anything about the disease, but at least when you can take him off the Pred the side effects will go away.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know I have read here about other dogs having this disease. Hope he is better soon!

Gunner has been on pred several times. He doesn't seem to have bad reactions to it though. Sorry your baby is feeling so bad. : (


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

In March this year Tess was diagnosed with Myositis. She couldn't open her mouth and her eye was affected, too. My vet gave her prednisone and that helped. She didn't suffer too much from side effects, apart from being more sleepy and having to pee a lot. And she drank a lot, too. But it all went away as soon as we stopped the prednisone. If you are really worried about him, I would speak to your vet.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Poor baby, I also know nothing about the disease, but I do know that the prednisone needs a slow taper when coming off, because there are side effects from withdrawing to fast.

Hope your baby is well soon!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That dosage seems awfully high. How much does you dog weigh? I have had many dogs that were put on predisone and I believe the highest dosage I have had for them was 10mg 2 to 3 x a day. I double check with the vet on that dosage.


----------



## Bo's mom (Mar 5, 2011)

I contacted the Dr. today as Bowie vomited twice this afternoon. I also asked her if the dosage seemed too high. She said to keep him at this dose for at least 2 weeks. She is worried he will have the MM hit him hard again. She said the pred. will be decreased gradually over a period of 5-6 months. Even with the high dosage poor Bowie's head has started to shrink in where his muscles atrophied. It is quite noticable above his brow line and temple area. He is not having any pain there now so can eat and chew. He is so young but is looking and acting like a senior. I look forward to having our big baby back...I miss him


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry this is happening to you guys. It sounds very scary. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bo's Mom*

Bo's Mom

Praying that Bo gets better very soon. Don't hesitate to call your vet if anything concerns you.

I googled masticatory myositis and found lots of info:
http://www.michvet.com/library/neurology_masticatory_myositis.asp
http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...gc.r_pw.&fp=a66bc2c984d71099&biw=1412&bih=642


----------



## Bo's mom (Mar 5, 2011)

I thought it seemed high as well, especially after reading up on it. I called her and she said to do this for at least 2 weeks. I gave him 10 mg. less last night and he seemed to feel better. However this morning I gave him his prescribed dose... I don't work today so I can watch how he feels. It is certainly not affecting his appetite! He was up snooping on the kitchen counter this morning! Little bum hasn't done that before haha (ya right)


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am so sorry to hear about your puppy...i hope he is better soon...is this disease curable??i have never heard of it before...


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Prednisone is great stuff, but they pee their brains out! An increased appetite is also a side effect of the prednisone. Keep an eye on his weight. Since he'll be on the pred for quite a while, you may want to switch him to a reduced calorie food, or add veggies like green beans, carrots, etc. to his food.


----------



## Bo's mom (Mar 5, 2011)

It is not curable. It does go into remission though. I've read that some dogs have many reoccurances and others none. I don't think the shrinking of the muscles in the head ever come back. Bowie is still so handsome!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I had a golden who got MM when he was about 2 years old. I do remember how thirsty and hungry he was all the time on the pred. Thankfully since he was 2 and fully house trained he got all the water he wanted, within reason! 

My guy, Bailey, never did regain the muscles in his head or mouth- he could just barely fit a deflated tennis ball in there- and he did look _different_ : !. But the good thing is he did not know he looked goofy, he felt just fine after treatment and never had a recurrence!

Good luck to you and Bo!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bo*

Checking in on sweet little Bo. He and you are in my prayers.


----------



## Bo's mom (Mar 5, 2011)

*Bo and his recovery*

Well we are at the 2 week mark...Bowie has gained a bit of weight and his poor head is definately smaller looking. We go to the vet today to have a check up and hopefully reduce the prednisone dosage. I spoke to her on Tuesday and asked when we could cut it back. She said no less than a month! I asked if she could tell me that the pred. was not slowly killing him and she couldn't. At very high doses it can cause liver damage, kidney failure and diabetes! The articles I have read advise a high dose for 2 weeks and then a gradual tapering. I mentioned this to her and she replied," if I felt he was suffering too greatly with the side effects I could euthanize him." !!!! I was so angry! After I had my little freak out on her she changed her tune and said we could try a different drug that may cause less side effects...why couldn't she say this at the beginning of our talk? We live in a small northern city with only 1 vet. The next nearest vet is 8 hours drive away. Looks like Mr. Bowie and I may need to go on a road trip.
Her office called me yesterday to say Dr. McMorrow would like to do his check up and discuss reducing his medication. Maybe she finally read all the articles I read on MMM.
Sorry about my rant. It is so frustrating and sad to see Bo go from a very active, funny puppy to a dog that lays on the bathroom floor for hours on end panting. I miss the way he was so much and I pray he will come back to us.
Thank you to everyone for your thoughts and prayers it means alot
Will check back and let you know how hs visit went.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bo's Mom*

Bo's Mom

I am praying for Bo and you too and let us know how his visit goes.
Be persistent. 

Is there a vet school near you or an Animal Emergency vet near you?
What larger town are you closest to?

Found this link for vets in Manitoba
http://www.can-vet.ca/manitoba--vets.html


----------



## Bo's mom (Mar 5, 2011)

Bo's visit went well. He gained 6.5 lbs. in 2 weeks. The vet reduced his prednisone by half. In 2 weeks it will be half of that... 
With no meds. @ 6 tonight, Bowie had the enthusiasm and energy to go for a walk this evening! Also harrassed his brother Komet the Shih Tzu, which he hasn't done for a while. 
Let this be the beginning to a great summer of discovery for Bowie!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

In a situation like this, I would be looking for a veterinary school or a vet hospital affiliated with a school. Much as I love our family vet, I have learned that there is no substitute for doing my own research about medications, dosages, side effects, etc. 

Please keep us posted about Bo. I hope he continues to improve rapidly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Glad*

GLAD THE vet visit went well and they reduced the predisone.
I agree with GoldensGirl.


----------

